# What would you do - a Scenario



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Post SHTF 

You are coming back from a patrol to see what is going on in the local town

You are on foot, alone, armed with an AR style rifle, and 5 miles from home, while cutting across a local road you find a wrecked vehicle in the ditch (driver is dead) with several boxes of canned food and a few AR style rifles with ammo....

you are on a road that you do not want to stay on too long... 

How you answer that question (In my humble opinion) says a lot about where you are at in your preps and your mind set


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You didn't ask a question, and you're baiting into the same tired "loot/scavenge/stealing" argument.

I'll pass.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't get what is so difficult here.

You carry out what food you can hump, hide the rest of the food, AR's and ammo away from the car where you can retrieve them at some point later, and go home. 
What's the big deal?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I would verify that the car does or doesn't run. If it will, I will drive it away...at least to get to a more 
concealed location. It not, I will grab whatever guns & ammo I can carry off the road and hide them 
several hundred yards away.

Being well-supplied with food, I would momentarily leave that. The poor driver won't be needing either 
of those items. From the info. dictated I'm guessing this person's identity is unknown to me.

Later on, if I can do so safely, I would siphon the gas. At some point the body would also have to be buried.

If it was safe...I would then return for the food and do the same...figuring that I could return at night, with
help, to take it to my stronghold.

Is this a trick question?

I am presuming this is an SHTF situation...complete breakdown of society...no government.

Grim


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> You didn't ask a question, and you're baiting into the same tired "loot/scavenge/stealing" argument.
> 
> I'll pass.


actually Richard Cranium kauboy - the question is self evident... you even figured it out (and you are not that flipping bright) or you would not have answered the way you did.

My point was going to be this....

if you take the food and hide the guns you MIGHT be short of food
If you take the guns and hide the food you MIGHT be short of guns

if you do not want to play then do not play... but stop acting like a damn little girl - grow up and stop being a such a prick on the majority of my posts... you are as bad as WILL2 (just in a different way)

I understand you do not like me, HELL EVERYBODY on this forum knows you do not like me... so for crying out loud... be a man and not a worm and leave it alone... I un-ignore you for 1 damn week and your right back to being a vinegar bag again.

I am putting you back on ignore and you can make all the little comments you want..just remember - I will not see then...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Notify the authorities (Sheriff). Help the owner's family get their loved one's remains and personal possessions.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> actually Richard Cranium kauboy - the question is self evident... you even figured it out (and you are not that flipping bright) or you would not have answered the way you did.
> 
> My point was going to be this....
> 
> ...


my my my someone else has her little panties all bunched up in a wad.

but if you're going to condone stealing someone else's possessions, you deserve to be thrown in the brig. Nah! that's too good. buried six feet under the brig.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Number one, I would never be alone, on foot, in daylight by choice. Secondly, if I were, I would never know what was in the car, and never be tempted to take it, because I would give the vehicle a WIDE circle around. "That looks like a trap to me, possible snipers in the treeline, ambush from the car itself." 

No thank you, I'll be on my way, checking my six. You know what curiousity did to the cat.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Why do so many threads here devolve so quickly into name calling and ignorant bluster? It really depreciates the value of this site. It is really quie disappointing.

As to the OP, there is not enough information provided to make an informed decision.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Perhaps it's because this type of what if thread has come up several times especially with regards to the stealing of another's property .

But welcome to the site. M&M does have a lot of good posts on other topics as does Kauboy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Why do so many threads here devolve so quickly into name calling and ignorant bluster? It really depreciates the value of this site. It is really quie disappointing.
> 
> As to the OP, there is not enough information provided to make an informed decision.


what other info would you need


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Notify the authorities (Sheriff). Help the owner's family get their loved one's remains and personal possessions.


That assumes there is still operative government, law enforcement, and people are not killing each other for food and supplies. The original "scenario" doesn't elucidate the security situation, so it could go either way.

From reading your various posts, I can see that you have a big heart and think that you would be doing the right thing by sharing food, helping anyone who needs, and being "out" there. Unfortunately, I think that would seriously shorten your life if the SHTF, but that being said, maybe you see that as OK, and as your duty under whatever spiritual ideology you follow. Not judging, just observing.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> I would verify that the car does or doesn't run. If it will, I will drive it away...at least to get to a more
> concealed location. It not, I will grab whatever guns & ammo I can carry off the road and hide them
> several hundred yards away.
> 
> ...


I never thought about seeing if the car would run>

of course now comes the problem..do you want to drive it and be out in the open


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just like always .... a scenario is presented with nothing but potential "ifs" ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> just like always .... a scenario is presented with nothing but potential "ifs" ....


sort of like life huh....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> actually Richard Cranium kauboy - the question is self evident... you even figured it out (and you are not that flipping bright) or you would not have answered the way you did.
> 
> My point was going to be this....
> 
> ...


I don't have a personal opinion of you.
You don't like me because of some long lost thread where you thought I would murder your family for food.
You also don't like people assuming ownership over other's property, so I can't imagine you would condone the taking of items from a car where the owner is present. Does the owner's property not pass on to their family upon death? Do you get to claim it simply because you want to and they aren't around to contest it?

Like I said, I'll pass on this little experiment.
Your visceral reaction to my simple comment was evidence enough that I exposed something you didn't intend to reveal.
I wasn't being a prick. I was simply pointing out the obvious. Don't get so butt-hurt over it.

Just so it's known, I never ignore people. The opinions of others are the reason we are here in the first place. I don't have to agree with them, but ignoring them is a passive way to avoid dealing with things we don't like.
The ignore function won't be available in SHTF.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> That assumes there is still operative government, law enforcement, and people are not killing each other for food and supplies. The original "scenario" doesn't elucidate the security situation, so it could go either way.
> 
> From reading your various posts, I can see that you have a big heart and think that you would be doing the right thing by sharing food, helping anyone who needs, and being "out" there. Unfortunately, I think that would seriously shorten your life if the SHTF, but that being said, maybe you see that as OK, and as your duty under whatever spiritual ideology you follow. Not judging, just observing.


First I'm not all that big hearted, Second I'm a really old fart, Third have been thru the overthrow of a government and it's aftermath. These scenerios where all forms of government have broken down don't really happen all that often. fourth what if that person was your wife how would you want others to respond. and lastly if we've devolved to the point of stealing other peoples property then you probably are not all that civilized.

Remember that ultimately you may have to account for your actions with the man or woman upstairs, and how are you going to tap dance around not acting like a real human being


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> actually Richard Cranium kauboy - ..


Poor, but I did have to look it up Okee dokee (by the way there is a version of this from Korean that I find very humorous)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Too many variables to take into account, first of all, I wouldn't be alone, and in for some reason was alone, I probably would not approach, I would probably back track a distance and work my way back to my 20, if I were with a group, then I would inform them on what I had seen, we as a group would have to make a decision and depending on our and social circumstances of the time, we would act accordingly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would pass on by and carry on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Poor, but I did have to look it up Okee dokee (by the way there is a version of this from Korean that I find very humorous)


He tries to be cute by censoring himself... and calls me a girl. :roll:


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> First I'm not all that big hearted, Second I'm a really old fart, Third have been thru the overthrow of a government and it's aftermath. These scenerios where all forms of government have broken down don't really happen all that often. fourth what if that person was your wife how would you want others to respond. and lastly if we've devolved to the point of stealing other peoples property then you probably are not all that civilized.
> 
> Remember that ultimately you may have to account for your actions with the man or woman upstairs, and how are you going to tap dance around not acting like a real human being


There are a number of ways I could respond to that, but unfortunately there is no way to determine what the actual environment is like in this scenario. That's why, unless a LOT more details are presented, these "what if" scenarios are not really worth the bandwidth they consume. (Example: The dead driver may have been returning from scavenging/stealing/or marauding. Supplies for a gang. Where is this supply of AR's and Ammo coming from, and where is it headed? Too many unanswered questions.)

Too easy (I'm guilty) to assume what may be the genesis and currency of the situation....and then respond based upon that, though the situation may be something entirely different.

As for breakdown of government....it DOES happen...at least for a time. Biafra, Sudan, Indonesia (Jakarta), Cambodia, Burma, Yugoslavia, and more. We're getting close in some enclaves here like Ferguson and Chicago... and it wouldn't take much for those to expand beyond into uncontrollable anarchy.

We are on a serious decline, and I strongly believe that the results on the first Tuesday in November will determine whether we totally collapse, in which case our preps will have *not* been in vain.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would break out the portable BBQ and see if that guy tasted good....


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Doc Holliday said:


> I would break out the portable BBQ and see if that guy tasted good....


Depends on how long he's been there, and what kind of BBQ sauce you have.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Post SHTF
> 
> You are coming back from a patrol to see what is going on in the local town
> 
> ...


Why am I coming back from a patrol to see what is going on in town...I'm already in town silly

Why am I on foot and alone if I'm on patrol...that's not a patrol that's just me wandering about by myself

Why don't I want to stay on the road for too long...are there people in white coats with large nets looking for me?

Why a wrecked vehicle with a dead guy canned food AR's and ammo...Just for once couldn't it be a beautiful woman with a flat tire and a case of cold ones?

I don't want to play today...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

UM... I get in the car and drive off, and I would even have a talking buddy with me...the dead guy. 
Jeeeez Louise....that was easy to answer.
View attachment 15454

(This is what I turn into during a crisis, an ogre.)


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Why am I coming back from a patrol to see what is going on in town...I'm already in town silly
> 
> Why am I on foot and alone if I'm on patrol...that's not a patrol that's just me wandering about by myself
> 
> ...


with our luck she'd be a tranny


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well being an old ex boy scout I would search the car and the dead guy to see what else he might have to offer..and grab it. Then grab the ammo and food..assuming my gun can use the ammo...if not I would also grab a gun which might could use it..then beat feet. Is this the right answer?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well being an old ex boy scout I would search the car and the dead guy to see what else he might have to offer..and grab it. Then grab the ammo and food..assuming my gun can use the ammo...if not I would also grab a gun which might could use it..then beat feet. Is this the right answer?


Probably! 
"Dead men tell no tales!" - Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point Sir. Deceased hostile witnesses can't testify to much.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What if--what if blah blah


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If it were a dire situation in regards to my stores, I would take all I could. If I were good on stores, I'd circumvent the car and get home ASAP and warn anyone who may be living with me or in a group to avoid that area. I would avoid that area for a while, and use alternate paths.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it is truly SHTF, Ditch what you can hide it for later. I wouldn't want a roving gang or enemy getting hold of rifles and ammo in my neck of the woods. If the car starts is there cover near by to hide it? How busy is the road? If I couldn't carry the rifles off, at least take the bolts. Food is always useful. If the driver is unknown to you check for a wallet. Not local? Cash is king. This is assuming a break down in which normal rules of society do not apply. Fine line between looting and scavenging.


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Assuming the driver is truly dead, I would take what I could carry and hide the rest. Come back after dark and take everything else. Not that I'm short on anything, I can always use more of everything.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I never thought about seeing if the car would run>
> 
> of course now comes the problem..do you want to drive it and be out in the open


What if the driver was not the owner, but a scavenger. Car is a bait car. Hop in, drive a few hundred yards, get lit up like Bonnie and Clyde. Would half explain so many AR type rifles, and food.

I'd pass. I didn't pay for that car or any of its contents. Plus I wouldn't be out in the open in bright daylight, so chances of me coming across this scenario is slim.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Everyone immediately assumes the poster is asking about taking the car, food, gun, and ammo but I suspect he is concerned about something more.

Yes, that is a lot of fresh meat. I suggest a tomato-based bar-b-que sauce and can all the meat for later use.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Post SHTF
> 
> You are coming back from a patrol to see what is going on in the local town
> 
> ...


I would take everything that I could use. Real simple


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I do not do scenarios.nothing ever happens according to the scenario rulebook.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I do not do scenarios.nothing ever happens according to the scenario rulebook.


Ive been waiting for 4 pages to hear someone say that. Finally truth spoken! They can pretend all they want but the trick to staying alive is to be able to fly by the seat of your pants. Not have a scripted keyboard pretend session.

Oh brother... a clear case of entirely too much time on hands and too many hits of blotter acid. Don't eat the brown acid!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I don't have a personal opinion of you.
> You don't like me because of some long lost thread where you thought I would murder your family for food.
> You also don't like people assuming ownership over other's property, so I can't imagine you would condone the taking of items from a car where the owner is present. Does the owner's property not pass on to their family upon death? Do you get to claim it simply because you want to and they aren't around to contest it?
> 
> ...


Quote for MM


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Ive been waiting for 4 pages to hear someone say that. Finally truth spoken! They can pretend all they want but the trick to staying alive is to be able to fly by the seat of your pants. Not have a scripted keyboard pretend session.
> 
> Oh brother... a clear case of entirely too much time on hands and too many hits of blotter acid. Don't eat the brown acid!


You can bet if things got so bad that I was walking 5 miles to town to "check things out" that if I came across things I could use and wanted that I would take what I needed.

Dead people don't need much other than a hole dug.......


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I do not do scenarios.nothing ever happens according to the scenario rulebook.


I tried telling my captain that one time....

martial arts... both military and hand to hand requires pratice..if the other guy does this i do that....

if you fail to plan you are planning to fail

I had to do many shot don't shot drills

Post SHTF you had better have thought out your responses to certain situations or you might end up dead

what do you do if....

pandemic breaks out and your neighbor is knocking on your door for a ride to the hospital

You might not think you do scenarios..but you do, everybody does....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Quote for MM


Careful not to poke the minion too hard, they're fragile.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I tried telling my captain that one time....
> 
> martial arts... both military and hand to hand requires pratice..if the other guy does this i do that....
> 
> ...


Just don't hurt anyone with your scenarios,especially your loved ones.you really do seem like you are out of hand sometimes fella.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Just don't hurt anyone with your scenarios,especially your loved ones.you really do seem like you are out of hand sometimes fella.


What are you talking about??? yours is the strangest post I have read on here...

"don't hurt anyone with your scenarios"

have you gone off the meds? Do the doctors now you have guns in your house?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> What are you talking about???


Funny I understood what he was saying.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> What are you talking about??? yours is the strangest post I have read on here...
> 
> "don't hurt anyone with your scenarios"
> 
> have you gone off the meds? Do the doctors now you have guns in your house?


That was uncalled for. I don't recall anyone every asking you those questions, if they had you would have lost it. Show some respect!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> What are you talking about??? yours is the strangest post I have read on here...
> 
> "don't hurt anyone with your scenarios"
> 
> have you gone off the meds? Do the doctors now you have guns in your house?


That was uncalled for pipsqueeke. Perhaps you and willie ought to go to your rooms without supper until you learn to play nice nice with the rest of the children


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> What are you talking about??? yours is the strangest post I have read on here...
> 
> "don't hurt anyone with your scenarios"


It was sarcasm silly goose!

Hey AquaHull qoute me so M&M sees it LOL


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

-----


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Why can't we all just get along, I don't get it, the very people we look to for advice and ideas are going to be our enemies in the time of need , I look to people here as friends, simply because we don't all agree doesn't mean we have to get --------.....


We are getting along. We are having senerio vs reality exercise along with testing skim thickness. Nobody is bleeding yet ?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> We are getting along. We are having senerio vs reality exercise along with testing skim thickness. Nobody is bleeding yet ?


Skin*.



> Why can't we all just get along


Stop watching Rodney King interviews.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> That was uncalled for. I don't recall anyone every asking you those questions, if they had you would have lost it. Show some respect!


I now right, it is totally uncalled for him to hint that a person would hurt their family


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd leave, quickly, back the way I came, checking my six until I thought I was clear. Then go the long way around. That's assuming I have lost my mind and have left the Casa to wander around alone in the middle of the day.

I have a weird kink. That is "If it isn't mine, I don't want it." 

Don't care what it is or where it is or when it is. Bad JUJU-Poison-Death-Bad Karma-Induces diarrhea and ED. CAN NOT DO IT. Ever.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> Skin*.
> 
> Stop watching Rodney King interviews.


Phone post.

Fat thumbs.

Bad eyes.

:joyous:


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Phone post.
> 
> Fat thumbs.
> 
> ...


My phone typing isn't all that great either. Phone typing can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Post SHTF
> 
> You are coming back from a patrol to see what is going on in the local town
> 
> ...


My opinion and yours has a lot of distance direction!

I've been assigned to the point, far more than I shall admit.

Did you want to expound on your position?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MM,whatever......:stick:you should calm down some son.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So nobody would try to figure out who the guy is and see if he had family and try to contact them you know maybe let them know you found him and return his possessions to them.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Seneca said:


> So nobody would try to figure out who the guy is and see if he had family and try to contact them you know maybe let them know you found him and return his possessions to them.


That was actually my first post to this thread. Funny how a lot of folks seem to think t he rules don't apply during a SHTF event.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Tricky questions ,, get tricky response ,, why would you leave you BOL five miles away just to go look around " on foot " right after the down fall ? most of all ,, alone ?? come on ,, you never travel under the conditions alone ,, If you do ,, your stupid ,, plain English .

DUH ,, DUH ,, WERES YOUR SIGN ?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Heck yeah..good point. He might have a concubine to add to the breeding herd. Gonna have to repopulate that world ya know? Smart thinking.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Based on the scenario you proposed, it sounds like this is the first outsider I have seen in awhile. So, I would find out who he was and try to track down his family and friends to see if there are any products or services from Buck Bored Industries they might be interested in.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> That was actually my first post to this thread. Funny how a lot of folks seem to think t he rules don't apply during a SHTF event.


If I'm walking to town 5 miles each way just to check things out and I'm not walking on the roads because of whatever MM dreamed up, IMO most of the " rules " don't apply any longer.


----------

